#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸話題討論 >  >  大家想變獸的原因?大家說說自己的心聲八

## 快樂狼人

我從小就不大受尊重.被人欺負.到有想自殺的念頭.但我努力的站起來.怎麼可以讓
曾經傷害我的人快樂的活著.我哪能這麼早死.所以報仇不嫌晚止是時候未到.....但
也因此導致我有點類似被害妄想症><.常有莫名的攻擊性= =是滿糟糕的...所以自
認是"獸"的感覺也逐漸成型........但是現在努力向善囉.畢竟還是人.要用人的方法
生活競爭~未來還有很多事要面對.還是保持樂觀心態八^^當個快樂狼人~~

我想有人應該比我更慘.沒有人無緣無故想當獸的.大家分享一下吧^^

----------


## 狼魂

當獸!?
雖然狼是群居動物
但總會有在流狼的孤獨之狼
而我就是對流浪之狼產生反應

之前雖然不是說沒有朋友 也不至於被欺負
但總是常一個人過著生活
也蠻少人會主動來接觸我

也因為這樣"孤寂狼人"就開始在我內心產生
雖然我是以人類在生活  但有時還是會表現出狼的特性
可以肯定的是 我內心已經是狼的靈魂

另外  lycanthrope 本單字意思是化狼的巫術

醫學名詞是變狼妄想症.....
好吧  我有lycanthropy的症狀 ~_~

----------


## Wolfy

其實我小時後也沒什麼人緣.
當時心中還沒有獸的觀念. 不覺得自己是獸.
可是內心卻有獸在引導我.
他不是我的第二人格什麼的. 而是另一個引導我的朋友.
他會出現在我的腦海中. 告訴我現在要怎麼解決事情.
他會適時告訴我不要偷懶. 要加油.

其實離題了.

真正要說想變獸的原因其實也很單純.

就是欣賞. 崇拜獸的力量. 體態. 還有精神.

----------


## 奇修‧諾亞克

怎麼說呢...應該是樓上三位的綜合版吧＝ ＝a"

雖然我跟快樂狼人的情況相反，跟大家相處的很快樂，別人看起來應該是幸福的小孩子吧，但我也是有想過要......
不過，當自己一個人的時候回想起所有的一切就會像狼魂一樣覺得很空虛、孤單
而我欣賞的是跟幼狼大一樣的...崇拜獸的力量. 體態. 還有精神.

我...真是一個奇怪的傢伙＝ ＝a"

----------


## 狼人渥克斯

很簡單阿

不想當人類
這個自以為是 狂妄自大 無情無義 貪婪肆虐
的低等種族

我想當一隻狼
荒野中優遊自在

----------


## Kasar

> 很簡單阿
> 
> 不想當人類
> 這個自以為是 狂妄自大 無情無義 貪婪肆虐
> 的低等種族
> 
> 我想當一隻狼
> 荒野中優遊自在


有同感
從有記憶開始
我就感覺我好像是替狼在偵查甚麼
被派到這裡來
兩個靈魂擠一個軀體
很難受
真希望任務早點完成..

----------


## 修諾斯

不想當人類
+1

其實，在國小的時候"怪獸對打機"在校內大流行。
從那時開始就對"獸"很感興趣。
之後隨著年齡增加，壓力隨著增大...
然後在發生過一次家庭戰爭後，緊接著又挫折不斷...
開始產生討厭當人類的念頭...
之後...就變成現在的小提了！
這算是一種對現實的逃避嗎？...

----------


## 星夜狼痕

不想當人類
因為很厭惡人類的軀體...
還有我主張人性本惡XD

----------


## 彌星-帆

是為了逃避現實? 是為了獲得更強大的力量? 都有可能吧   我常常認為這個世界已經沒有救了 自私的人多的是 其他更壞的人 也很多...   你注意到了嗎?

" 人 "   就是這個物種...  雖然是高等生物 卻也有只為了自己利益 而不擇手段的

所以想成為"獸"  雖然不能保證一定 但...  一定比"人"好...  





我會不會講的太嚴重啦 >"<  (迷之聲:好像有一點ㄏㄡˋ)
對了  我是昨天才加入的 大家好摟~

----------


## 和魯夫

> 很簡單阿
> 
> 不想當人類
> 這個自以為是 狂妄自大 無情無義 貪婪肆虐
> 的低等種族
> 
> 我想當一隻狼
> 荒野中優遊自在


同感.....人類只是一堆沒用的元素....
賢者之石鍊成是對的!!!!!愛德阿爾沒有錯!!!!!!(眾摳)
人類....只是食糧.....

----------


## Michile

還用說嗎…

當然是為了貫徹美麗與真實的自然…
造就可愛又迷人的野性角色……(喂)

----------


## C牛

就算再怎麼想也要記住自己終究是個人類無法改變
別忘了現實是終就要面對的最大課題
不管追求什麼到頭來總是要以人的身分完成
如果覺得人類很糟那就從自身做起讓人類不再糟下去吧
光是追求獸的形象自身沒有任何實際作為也是沒辦法的

----------


## Michile

總算有比較不一樣的看法了(-v-)

確實，現在確實是可以想想怎麼不讓人類糟下去，
不然是自己另闢桃花園嗎?
(變成X池X林…這……(-▽-);; :眨眼:

----------


## BACARDI

精神層面的超脫成為獸
但本質上還是人類....
這輩子是不可能改變的了 :Sad:  

如果能兩全其美不是更好  :Cool:  ??
盡一己之力讓人類的名聲好一點吧....

雖然說現在要有多好是不太可能了  :Sad:  


如果說變成獸是因為不想當人....
老是活在自己的理想世界...
這何嘗不是一種逃避的行為?

以上僅屬個人想法...
如果與各位的想法有所牴觸....請無視本文的存在....Thx

----------


## M.S.Keith

> 精神層面的超脫成為獸
> 但本質上還是人類....
> 這輩子是不可能改變的了 
> 
> 如果能兩全其美不是更好  ??
> 盡一己之力讓人類的名聲好一點吧....
> 
> 雖然說現在要有多好是不太可能了  
> 
> ...


你說的很對阿  為什麼要無視你文章的存在勒

我們永遠是人  這是無法改變的 

但在精神上 我們可以有無限的幻想空間

所以盡量不要在別人面前表現出來

只要我們這一群跟你志同道合的人知道就好了

----------


## 孤狼

怎麼說呢 ..

我從小就沒甚麼朋友 , 常常因為好勝等的原因, 引發別人的不滿 , 導致常常被人欺負 , 可往往不認輸 , 結果事情越搞越糟 ......

在家里 , 事情也是一樣的糟糕 , 常跟家裡的兩尊 "老神像" 吵架 .. 跟姊姊的相處也是一樣的處境 .... 

自己總覺得, 自己已注定永遠是孤單的一個人 , 所以隔了自己一個外號 " 孤獨小島上的狼人 " . 永遠是自己孤獨的度過此生 ... 

也因為常常家里吵架 , 導致我從小就有了自殺的念頭 , 但往往想到自殺時 , 自己的自殺過程會在腦子里 , " 播 " 了一番 , 看到自己的動作 , 說的遺言等 .... 聽起來很荒謬 , 但的的確確的發生在我的身上 .....

家人常常反對我做的一切 ... 

當我心情低落時 , 我常常想趕快離開人世間 , 去到一個屬於獸的世界 , 去當一個快快樂樂的狼人 ...

我只所以會選擇當狼 , 完全是憑第一個感覺及直覺 .....

上次,發布的心理測驗遊戲中 , 其結果非常的準確 ... 

不知 , 我在歸西後 , 能否做一個真正的狼人  ......

----------


## ~銀狐小雲~

ㄟ...

為什麼我會想當獸...

其實是有點難以說明

可能是受了初中童軍的訓練吧...

大學論文寫久了

電腦打久了

自然需要一些疏壓的管道呀...

其實，我也有接觸其他運動

但是，到了此版，還是與大家一同進行心靈的旅程吧!!

ㄟ...對於獸狂熱者，請別見怪...

我當初也是自願加入的...(誤打誤撞？在台大碰到狐狸之後...)

----------


## 月極停車場

恩........看完之後那些討厭人類的發文之後....

我要怎麼說當時想要當獸人的原因阿.......


原因: *想要用力捏獸的耳朵*

(自暴~~~)

----------


## 旅行門徒Y.A.D

不才覺得，很多自以為是人的，實際上的價值比禽獸更為低賤，而那些不把自己當作人類的，往往都是本性不錯的人，或許人的定義並不是外表要長成人類的樣子才叫做人，而是內在有沒有純善.....如果可以作一個選擇，一樣是人，卻是一個接近自然而美麗的種族的話，我將會欣然接受

----------


## 月極停車場

我會這樣說是因為自己也很討厭身為[人類]

貪婪 傷害 陷害 恨 自私 愚昧 (太多 略)

但又想一想  這些不就是[自己]嗎? 自己難道就沒有這些過

如果沒有 我只能說 [ 你活的很光明 請繼續保持]

也因為如此 開始討厭[自己]  被害者是心靈 傷害者不就是它人的言語?

或許是看透了這點 開始愛上了[不會說話的]的動物

他沒有人的所有感情  不會傷害 不會背叛  這是一個[多好的朋友]阿

說透了  我只是在逃避一切與人相處的機會  我只是害怕再次被傷害

謎 :Sad: 離題了 笨蛋......)
月極:對耶........而且還轉的很差 [這是我的感覺  如果你覺得不認同  請你當作抱怨 看看就好]

----------


## 瘋虎

恩.....單純討厭人類的黑暗思想以及反感人類的狡猾
雖然獸之間多多少少也會有
但是在怎麼ˇ多也沒有人類多!!
不可避免的我這種想法在"人"群裡是不可能被認可的!
所以也經過一大段和許多大大相同的時日
之後才發現到當人不如當獸.[那時也才發現自己有些瘦的行為..XD]
[好像有點離題耶^^"~~~抱歉哩]

----------


## 狼王白牙

不是自己想要變獸, 而是自己正以人類的形體活在母體裡

也許這一切只是一場夢; 或者如前面所提, 或許我們是來這邊執行某種任務的

假如你深刻相信自己是什麼, 就不會產生這個疑問..

是的, 也許就不必穿著某種動物圖案的衣服, 給自己某種動物的名稱

來強調自己是不是什麼

----------


## 黑獅

果然還是憎惡人類..
看來都有不少人呢........
不過...還是比較希望不讓其他人感受到和自己一樣的痛苦..
從"人類"身上得到的痛苦..

----------


## 布雷克

我討厭人我又內向........我小時後不敢正眼看人.....(近視加上不敢戴眼鏡=半盲)

為甚麼會想呢...嗯....每當我看到一些人很想殺人的慾望(可能是我習慣看血腥圖片)

但是最後變妄想..(這不是原因吧)所以我不敢正眼看人(經常低頭)
有時候很想狼嚎.....但是並不是說我很色.....我也不是很想做殺人那類的事

我想是我看血腥圖片引來我的野性．．．如果能當獸．．我想我可能會變外向吧（不相干的理由）

反正就是喜歡

----------


## 迪亞狼

恩...我也是沒什麼人緣....
有時候總覺得人類好討厭！
看過駭客任務１的就知道，史密司他們說過：

「人類根本不算是動物，所謂的動物，應該會和自然界保持生態平衡，可是人類不是，每到一處就拼命開發！所以人類是地球的癌症．細菌．．．」

可是有時候想想：當人是有些好處啦！不過人類真的該節制點了．．．

----------


## 陶聖特

若是我的話,我希望能創造一個人與獸共享的世界,讓想成為獸人的朋友實現夢想(其實我也沒有朋友)  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## eistain

我只是想要成為獸吧
那種自由自在無所拘束
卻有有力量可以保護自己所喜歡的東西.......
這樣就最好了

----------


## 影

恩.......一開始只是覺得很帥氣......

不過上了高中以後壓力有點變大......所以開始想獸人內心的想法~(不是壓力變大怎麼這麼閒@@?)

結果.....現在好像快變成信仰了呢(有這麼嚴重的嗎@@?)

所以.....當然就會很想變成一隻獸了呢~~~~

----------


## 御櫻雪弁天

對我來說呢...可以算是逃避現實吧，
我認為固有的世界也就不過如此，
書本、甚至該說是腦中一翻，我所知道的世界有什麼未知？
也就只是這樣一個我所生活的地方，既沒有新的出發，
也沒有一個終點，就只是在生活、在活著，這樣子，有意義嗎？
就某個層面來講，是有的，那就是這就是現實，我必須面對，
沒錯。但這並不代表我得這樣平平凡凡的過一生，
至少我的心中是能夠波濤洶湧的，因此我決定扭曲自己，
將自己與他人劃分開來，也是因此而投入腐海，並輾轉進入獸界，
並使自己成形。雖然我一度懷疑自己是否有雙重人格，
但我認為這並不重要，畢竟人都不是只有一個面孔的，
只要心中有那麼一個、僅只要那麼一個對於自己的形象，
那就夠了。
這也就是為什麼我會轉獸的原因，畢竟我也是人，也須要一個認知用的形象。

好像說得太複雜了...

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

逃避現實!
這或許是由潛意識裡發展出來的初衷吧...
國小的時候又因為行為跟常人不一樣
所以跟同年齡的人都處不好 有時常常被孤立
狼哥的意識大約就是從那時發展出來的吧
跟比較年長的就還好(或許對方都是出於照顧小鬼的心理吧....)
傻事也做過不少
也想過自殺
不過我沒有那種勇氣
(所以說敢自殺的人其實也很厲害O.o)
而且還有事沒做完就去死
太浪費了= ="
不過最近倒是常常再腦袋裡擬定遺言了嘎@@"
然後對人類許多行為的厭惡感也是原因之ㄧ
至於未什麼想當狼...我也不知說@@"
就突然被狼給吸引住了

----------


## 夜月之狼

唉呀呀......

看了好多大獸的發言 真讓笨狼我想仔細想想這原因呢......~"~

不過說穿了 只是兩個字

喜歡

笨狼我從小就愛狗 長大後愛狼 最後愛獸(狼)人

我不想仇視人類 畢竟在我單純(?)的內心裡 好人總比壞人多

不是每個人都是那種天殺的該死的人

我的生活裡 只有好人 好獸 這樣就好了

那為什麼我想變成狼人呢? 很簡單 也只是喜歡而已

就像崇拜偶像的人 想要讓自己的某部位變得和偶像一樣

我想要把自己的耳朵變成狼耳 手變成狼爪 腳變成狼腿 臉變成狼臉

和狼一樣長出尾巴來 渾身狼毫

眼睛像狼一樣 黃底黑瞳

就只是這樣而已

當然 會加入一些自己的設定啦~XD

就只是想"類狼"而已

我是單純的人 我只有單純的動機 單純的夢想

但 我還是人

我想以人的身份 做人的事

但我可以做出狼也會做的事

我也可以以人的身份做出大自然的事

夢想是以後研究出狼人~>"<

(有點離題? 看不懂或不知道在說啥的或不同意的就別看了吧XD)

----------


## 秋田虎毛熊犬

> 唉呀呀......
> 
> 看了好多大獸的發言 真讓笨狼我想仔細想想這原因呢......~"~
> 
> 不過說穿了 只是兩個字
> 
> 喜歡
> 
> 笨狼我從小就愛狗 長大後愛狼 最後愛獸(狼)人
> ...


這個還差不多點...
把"人類"給"鄙視"成這樣...覺得很無言
人類不見得是好...但獸化後，並不會比現在的"人類"更好...

----------


## Wolfy

_其實只要發言互相尊重他人的想法...
這邊也可以繼續討論下去吧.
難得有這麼熱烈討論的文耶..._

看到之前的人發的文讓我也想了不少...真是好事.
其實坦白講我自己也是常常"想太多"的那種人.
我會想...人類的數量一直往上增加... 真的是好事嗎?

以前會有  "人多=強國" 的概念的人類領導者.
所以就想辦法增產報國.
不過人越多... 無可避免的就是在消耗地球...更糟的是間接的破壞地球.
(誰能說他都不用塑膠製品?)

人類是有"人權"這觀念...只要是人就有權利不被剝奪生命跟自由.
可是動物沒有...人類可以任意決定哪些動物要增加....哪些動物要減少.
雖然....很想說"憑什麼"人類有權力這樣做?
整個地球都由人類來控制...可是一直增加數量的人類.
真的能對地球的傷害降到最低嗎?

文明使人類走到目前的發達. 很多造物者的設計都被人類解碼了.
我想文明是人類與獸的最大差別. 不過以人的角度來看. 文明才是好的.
以地球的角度來看是否真的是如此?

人類最近會有積極保護動物的想法..
是因為人類的建設...間接扼殺了野生動物的生命.
也就是說人類的存在. 最原始的發展應該是會傷害其他動物.
所以才要另外想辦法保護他們... 想想還真是累阿.

核子能. 無法自然分解的聚合物. 過度使用的空間.

人類文明的存在...我覺得是對地球傷害的一種原罪.

獸...以文明的角度來看...是比較低等的.
可是獸也許因為沒有文明...
冥冥之中就遵循著一種自然的法則而生生不息.
這樣的自然律動...是偉大而且高尚的. (儘管動物自己不自知) 
嚮往這樣的自然. 也是崇拜獸的原因之一.

不管怎麼想...自己知道自己是個人類的事實.
可是我也知道動物有一種遵循自然力量的美.
所以我崇拜動物. 希望自己能以這個為夢想. 
這樣的想法可以讓自己的心靈得到安慰.
製造自己動物面的形象. 名稱. 找尋著可能會有相同想法的人.

*坦白講...我不認為變成獸以後能改變什麼.*

因為我覺得人類的思考跟生活習慣造成這一切的惡果.
要是以人類的記憶跟本性...活在獸的軀殼內.
還是會做出人類的行為的.

心中看著美好而偉大的事情.

以帶著獸的面具來表達這樣嚮往獸...崇拜著獸.

是變獸的意義.

----------


## 御櫻雪弁天

天啊...
幼狼大您的看法真是精湛不已，
非常認同人類思想的部份，現在想起來，才覺得為何以前都沒有想到呢？
不過就另一個層面看起來，也算是滿悲苦的吧...(嘆)
總感覺文明與進步的動力是墮落的根源還是令人難以接受，
畢竟這一切的思想也是從我們人類為出發點所產生的，
然而我們卻沒辦法以這種思想在令一面貌中存活下去，
果然啊...

----------


## 刃

從小四開始　就常常這樣幻想
有些同輩的還認為我是怪胎！！！
讓我感覺我活著到底還有什麼意義
而且上國中後　
壓力不但變大　還被孤獨纏住
常常自己在晚上的時候　
看著窗外想　我到底該怎麼度過這一生

我開始嚮往自由　有一種新的生活
不要如此的平淡無奇　
而且　又很喜歡阿
(冷笑)

----------


## 幻貓

幼狼大的話真的‧‧很有哲理‧‧好啊‧‧‧  :Smile:  b
看了之後肅然起敬~

而事實上也真是如此‧‧人類的無限制增加，對整個地球來說，實際上是最大的傷害‧‧‧文明的開發‧‧跟整個世界的破壞是可以畫上等號的‧‧‧


原本我想變成獸人的原因，是因為我很想感覺一下有尾巴的感覺是如何〈謎：變態啊~~~〉
可是到後來，加入獸人圈後，我就開始想我在為了什麼而有了興趣。只是為了會一直晃動的尾巴嗎？感覺這理由很膚淺‧‧‧真的就是這麼盲目的崇拜嗎？

後來這種形態上的欲望，慢慢的轉形成對動物的關懷

現在‧‧我內心中的想法跟幼狼大說的有些類似‧‧‧
變成獸人，不是討厭人類，也不是完全不使用人類的文明產物‧‧而是‧‧
在現在的生活中努力去做到那個自然的法則，雖然是很微弱的力量，但是它還是有用的〈請見國中課本──撿海星的少年~〉


簡而言之‧‧‧就是講環保啦~~

這是目前想獸化的欲望衍生出來的想法‧‧‧〈謎：你到底在說什麼啊？！〉

----------


## 塔布里斯

1.在這世界上沒有吸引我的物質東西
2.在這世界上也幾乎很難會誘惑我的精神上的東西
3.部分人類的話很多，我話不多
4.我斷掌，打人超痛，還是當獸好
5.人類的東西明明看來很多都是，不可為，卻要實行
6.危險的東西為什麼人類偏偏要去碰？
7.人類喜歡的物質太多了，難道不覺得自己迂腐？動物就比較不會
8.獸的話愛恨分明，我算是這類的
9.如果我有尾巴的話，我很想自己搖尾吧(尤其是目前自己“單身”的時候)
10.有的時候用獸的想法看人類會發現很多事情
11.情緒化的動物也不算多，至少比人類的情緒化好
12.出去不愛打扮，甚至連整理都懶的整理
13.口頭禪是：外表又能代表什麼！
14.獸的忍耐力高，而我是耐心高，也有一小部份本質存在
15.有的時候會發情，但是喜歡當狼的感覺，可以保護好自己也可以保護喜歡的獸(但是目前沒遇到沒有這樣的獸....)
16.當獸不用維持自己的虛假的一面，只要本性就好
17.不喜歡被拘束一堆(但是又懂事的獸)
18.守信用的獸幾乎到處都是，瞧不起沒信用說說就拋棄對方的獸
19.不擅與人打交道
20.就是愛獸

----------


## Wolfy

> 1.在這世界上沒有吸引我的物質東西 <--- 變了獸就可以改善?
> 2.在這世界上也幾乎很難會誘惑我的精神上的東西<--- 變了獸就可以改善?
> 3.部分人類的話很多，我話不多<--- 那也不是什麼不好的事情呀
> 4.我斷掌，打人超痛，還是當獸好<--- 變了獸打人也是很痛
> 5.人類的東西明明看來很多都是，不可為，卻要實行<--- 以篇蓋全的指控
> 6.危險的東西為什麼人類偏偏要去碰？<--- 以篇蓋全的指控
> 7.人類喜歡的物質太多了，難道不覺得自己迂腐？動物就比較不會<--- 擅自去認定動物的想法
> 8.獸的話愛恨分明，我算是這類的<--- 擅自去認定動物的想法
> 9.如果我有尾巴的話，我很想自己搖尾吧(尤其是目前自己“單身”的時候)
> ...


對於以上論點. 我想提出一些我的想法. 讓問題的癥結能更清晰.

總共20點.
不過我明白的只有 9, 10, 12, 16 還有 20.

其他的... 作為想變獸的原因未免太牽強了. 
沒有什麼關聯呀. 或是根本無法證明的事情. 
(獸的想法...其實很難去知道真相的)
我點明白一點. 問題大概是下面這些.

1. 把人生的許多不愉快歸咎於身為人類的錯.
2. 把少數人的不良思想影射到全人類都是不好.
3. 認為變成獸以後就不會有這樣的問題.
4. 把獸的生活跟精神快樂度想的太好.
5. 認為不適合當人. 就一定適合當獸. 

我沒有惡意. 只想把有問題的論點整理一下.
因為不合理的思考方式. 只能把錯誤指出來. 才有辦法繼續討論.
也許你想的並不是這些本意. 可是寫出來看起來就是有問題.
所以我提出來. 希望有幫助阿.

----------


## 秋田虎毛熊犬

> 1.在這世界上沒有吸引我的物質東西←那就耐心點，去找找看
> 2.在這世界上也幾乎很難會誘惑我的精神上的東西←同上
> 3.部分人類的話很多，我話不多←不多也無妨啊^^"
> 4.我斷掌，打人超痛，還是當獸好←獸的攻擊力可高的嚇人啊=.="
> 5.人類的東西明明看來很多都是，不可為，卻要實行←如果有些事情不去嘗試，怎會有這些文明科技?
> 6.危險的東西為什麼人類偏偏要去碰？←同上
> 7.人類喜歡的物質太多了，難道不覺得自己迂腐？動物就比較不會←有例子可舉例嗎?
> 8.獸的話愛恨分明，我算是這類的←人類不可能沒有吧!?
> 9.如果我有尾巴的話，我很想自己搖尾吧(尤其是目前自己“單身”的時候)
> ...


以上是我個人觀點...如果刺激到...再說下"抱歉"

----------


## 御櫻雪弁天

> 以上是我個人觀點...如果刺激到...再說下"抱歉"


秋田兄啊...(嘆氣)
不是不才要說，但這裡要告訴你一個做人的道理，
我知道你對於這個議題還是耿耿於懷，這當然沒有錯，也不會有人怪你，
因為個人的觀點是很重要的。
不過如同我上面所提到的，個人的觀點既然重要，那別人的「個人」我們也應該要尊重，有時我們知道自己講的話有可能冒犯到別人時，
即使真的很想講，也要忍下來，因為不論你有沒有解釋，對方都已經受傷了，
而我們也沒有必要去挑別人的語病，意思到了就好了，
就算不懂，感覺不到那個「到了」，也不用急著去糾正別人，畢竟人是有自覺的，不需要什麼都要別人來說，以後遇到這類狀況，慢慢等吧。
其實這些你應該都知道，只是有時會忘記，我相信你能夠更加圓滑一點，
我雖然才區區十五歲，走的路卻很長，我以前一直都是有話直說，
也這樣跌倒了不少次，受過很多傷，我不想讓另一個相同的案例發生，
所以給了點忠故，不論你能否接受，我都是誠心誠意的勸你，好嗎？

----------


## 旷野之苍狼

我嘛~~是想得到那種力量,把那些成天和大自然過不去以及破壞大自然秩序的人從這個世界上抹去.讓大自然更加美好..

----------


## 雷恩

ㄟ...同樣的事又發生了..
有點疑惑那個道歉啟示的用意...

雖然沒參與到那次風波，但還是想發言一下，
我說秋田兄你似乎太認真了，要知道這裡是獸人同好站，
每人有個虛擬身分，每人都有權利為自己的虛擬身分發言，
也因此在這裡所寫的字句也可以是虛擬的，
既然如此又何必看得這麼認真而去反駁他人所寫的東西，
以幽默的態度來看待這些事其實根本沒有什麼好爭論的。

反對他人寫的東西可以選擇不看不回應，
覺得可能刺激到他人而說抱歉，何不一開始就不寫？
若真的想反駁，以幽默的態度婉轉的語氣來回應，
既可分享你的看法，又可不傷和氣不是很好嗎。

----------


## 秋田虎毛熊犬

> 我只發表我的想法，詢問上的討論我並沒有實質上解釋的必要


沒關係...不回答也罷
可能語中又帶刺了...抱歉=.="



> 秋田兄啊...(嘆氣)
> 不是不才要說，但這裡要告訴你一個做人的道理，
> 我知道你對於這個議題還是耿耿於懷，這當然沒有錯，也不會有人怪你，
> 因為個人的觀點是很重要的。
> 不過如同我上面所提到的，個人的觀點既然重要，那別人的「個人」我們也應該要尊重，有時我們知道自己講的話有可能冒犯到別人時，
> 即使真的很想講，也要忍下來，因為不論你有沒有解釋，對方都已經受傷了，
> 而我們也沒有必要去挑別人的語病，意思到了就好了，
> 就算不懂，感覺不到那個「到了」，也不用急著去糾正別人，畢竟人是有自覺的，不需要什麼都要別人來說，以後遇到這類狀況，慢慢等吧。
> 其實這些你應該都知道，只是有時會忘記，我相信你能夠更加圓滑一點，
> ...


謝謝你還是願意再給我建議...
有時想回文...都不知道如何使用比較能"減少火氣"的字...常常總是想到就給他打下去...(不然做在電腦都沒動靜...隔壁房間就會傳...你又在幹嘛?又在發表你的無聊言論啦?)



> ㄟ...同樣的事又發生了..
> 有點疑惑那個道歉啟示的用意...
> 
> 雖然沒參與到那次風波，但還是想發言一下，
> 我說秋田兄你似乎太認真了，要知道這裡是獸人同好站，
> 每人有個虛擬身分，每人都有權利為自己的虛擬身分發言，
> 也因此在這裡所寫的字句也可以是虛擬的，
> 既然如此又何必看得這麼認真而去反駁他人所寫的東西，
> 以幽默的態度來看待這些事其實根本沒有什麼好爭論的。
> ...


抱歉抱歉...如果真感到疑惑那的"道歉啟事"的話...那我也只能是說"又是我自己造個成的"...
說太認真也是有幾分啦...想幽默點的方式回...總是都會帶刺(在OLG也是如此...)
謝謝你給的建議...

----------


## 食老TPOA

「每個生命都是一口黑箱，而且必需為一口黑箱。」
我們永遠說不清自己最執著的事為何
不是因為我們不會說
而是不能說
那最深沉的慾望尤如一只潘朵拉的寶盒
且還不曉得裡頭是否也關了個名叫「希望」的東西
所以硬是要說個原因
就喜歡吧
也只有喜歡了
其餘的想法都隨黃沙一同掩蔽吧
畢竟在這浮華的世界裡
夢與現實是個難以分野的兩個空間
我們都不希望在夢最美的時候醒來，對吧？

欸欸欸
又來胡言亂語了
真該打啊~
(貼壁思過去)

----------


## 萊姆罐頭

> 我從小就不大受尊重.被人欺負.到有想自殺的念頭.但我努力的站起來.怎麼可以讓
> 曾經傷害我的人快樂的活著.我哪能這麼早死.所以報仇不嫌晚止是時候未到.....但
> 也因此導致我有點類似被害妄想症><.常有莫名的攻擊性= =是滿糟糕的...所以自
> 認是"獸"的感覺也逐漸成型........但是現在努力向善囉.畢竟還是人.要用人的方法
> 生活競爭~未來還有很多事要面對.還是保持樂觀心態八^^當個快樂狼人~~
> 
> 我想有人應該比我更慘.沒有人無緣無故想當獸的.大家分享一下吧^^



其實我也跟你一樣...

我上高中後在班上都沒有人理我  因為我的成績不好  也很內向
有時在走廊上遇到班上的同學  我對他們微笑  他們連理都不理我 每次我都會覺得心好像被劃過好幾刀  難道我是隱形人嗎???
班上分組的時候  我往往是被挑剩的那ㄧ個  我的國中同學也把我忽略了  和別人一組  所以在全班只有沒有分組...

因此上了高中後我變得冷酷起來了  時常自己獨自行動  並且把自己封鎖在自己的心裡  常常想自殺  也想殺人  想要變成一隻孤獨的雪貂  但是因為我的壓抑所以我到現在還沒爆發

還好到了下學期分組的時候我在社會組  班上只有12個男生  所以會比較團結  他們接納了我  讓我又恢復了笑容

但是我內心的陰影沒有被消除  只是安撫了下來  我好怕我哪天會爆發出來  所以我現在還是想變成孤獨的雪貂獨自生活

----------


## 希諾道

我希望變成獸人的原因很簡單

就是因為喜歡一個那樣子的身體
以這身份交住,以獸人的能力幫助別人(相比起人類,必然各有好處,能互相幫助吧)
喜歡與人互抱的感覺(獸人身體才是這樣,人類的身份就免了)
喜歡少衣服輕鬆自由的生活樣子(致少冬天人類不太能夠做到)
喜歡被人稱為怪物的感覺
(愛被稱為怪物似乎很變態,但偏是喜歡這樣,不需要固意騙自己的感覺吧)

喜歡不是人類就是吧~事關我較貪心~@o@"獸人也算是有一半是人
何不有一半是獸,不是更好嗎?
帶有人的能力,也有獸的外表(能力),一句到尾~完美!!

----------


## 山風

原因!?我不曉得耶=w=...(炸~
我也是近年來才喜歡上獸(人)的，也不知道是從什麼事件之後開始喜歡的...

總而言之，言而總之，總歸一句話：就是喜歡啊啊啊啊啊~~~~^w^(真是老掉牙的台詞啊=w=...)

----------


## 秋楓

狼雖為群居動物
但我更喜歡那種單獨生存自由奔放的
之後就不自覺喜歡上獸人了(中間似乎找不到點連起來
討厭人類也是其中之ㄧ

----------


## Katsuya XII

我是於無形中漸漸的承認這樣的自我

最記得幼稚園，我曾說過一句話:「我是屬豹(生肖)的」

會變成BL是發生在小學4年級(當時第一次在親戚家下載了我還不能看的圖片XD)

不可用異樣的眼光看我喔><

----------

